# Backrests for forward seating in a center console



## olsouth3030 (Apr 26, 2012)

My wife wants a dual console but she is ok with the idea of a center console that has backrests in the bow seating for facing forward. I think it would beat the hell out of you at sea but we are on lakes most the time and she wants them for slow and easy cruising with the kids. 
A lot of newer boats (scout, sea hunt, key west, etc.) have this option but we are shopping used and I can't find one in my price range (20K-ish) that comes with them so I'm thinking of fabricating or buiyng some aftermarket backrests. I haven't found much on the internet but Birdsall Marine has some for transom seating that may work using a couple different brackets (link below) if I could downsize them. Aybody ever tried this or have any input. After scouring and searching I haven't found much.

http://www.marineproducts.net/back-rest/

http://www.marineproducts.net/folding-vertical-mount-back-rest/


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a good idea.....I always pick sleds w/ ample seating cause you never know what kinda crew you may have....


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I like it


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are for lounging around up there.

Not where you want to be with the boat at speed.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> Those are for lounging around up there.
> 
> Not where you want to be with the boat at speed.


 My ex got tossed about 6ft in the air from sitting on ours about 10yrs ago. Hit a wave in the shallows on the west side of the pass. Wasn't funny then, but now...........kind a sorta :yes:


----------

